# 2nd August - Lowestoft



## West Fight Company (Oct 10, 2007)

Hot off the press, Suffolk is breaking onto the MMA scene.

*The Fight Factory are proud to present - Relentless - 2nd August 2008*

*
*

*
A night of Muay Thai, K1, Boxing & MMA.*

*
*

*
Venue:*

*
*

*
Waveney Sports Centre, Water Lane, Lowestoft, Suffolk, NR32 2NH.*

*
*

*
Doors Open @ 7pm*

*
First Fight @ 7.30pm*

*
*

*
More details coming soon!*

*
*

*
Tickets Â£10 per person.*

*
*

*
Fighters Wanted: All Levels Welcome.*

*
Weigh ins on the day*

*
*

If you are interested and would like a ticket please contact me.

[email protected]

I'm not organising this event just selling tickets and trying to generate a bit of interest.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Â£10 tickets thats cheap, i wish someone would do Â£10 tickets round my way...


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

Agree with Marc - what a bargain.....LET'S GET IN ON!.:fight:


----------



## West Fight Company (Oct 10, 2007)

What's even more of a bargain is you'll get to see me fight as im now on the card!

Matt might be sneaking on the card too.


----------



## West Fight Company (Oct 10, 2007)

Heres the poster for it.

Got roughly 11 weeks left to train. woke up this morning with flu - F*CK.


----------



## West Fight Company (Oct 10, 2007)

Matt, they reckon they've got a fight for you too bro.


----------



## [email protected] Company (Oct 10, 2007)

Nice one mate, I've sent him a message, cheers.


----------



## West Fight Company (Oct 10, 2007)

To The Top.

Getting the interest generated.


----------



## Johnlodge83 (Apr 10, 2008)

Think i've been matched up against you matt. See you there.


----------



## West Fight Company (Oct 10, 2007)

Johnlodge83 said:


> Think i've been matched up against you matt. See you there.


Hi John, i think you've got the wrong Matt - you're fighting Matt Bayes. Above is Matt West.

John are you fighting K-1 kickboxing rules? Where abouts are you, coventry isnt it?


----------



## Johnlodge83 (Apr 10, 2008)

Yeah im from coventry. Am opening an MMA gym there on tuesday. As far as Im aware I am fighting matt bayes with amateur MMA rules. Will be my first fight, do you know if its also matt bayes' first fight? Sorry for the mixup matt west but will prob see you there anyway if your fighting


----------



## [email protected] Company (Oct 10, 2007)

Hi John, you might want to clear up who you're fighting with Stuart. Matt Bayes is supposed to be fighting K1 rules I think. If I fight it'll be mma, but at the moment I'm not 100% sure what weight it'll be at. I haven't spoken to Stuart directly about this as of yet, but I'm sure it'll get sorted.

As far as I know it's Matt Bayes first fight, it'll also be my first, so whatever happens it should be fair!

Good luck with the gym by the way, I'm moving to the leicester/hinckley area in a few weeks so I'll try and get over.

Is there a web site for the gym?


----------



## Johnlodge83 (Apr 10, 2008)

From what Stuart has said Matt Bayes was going to fight k1 but now he wants to fight MMA so I guess he just hasnt changed the details on the website yet. The website for the site is being built at the mo but i'll let you know once its done. You should definitely come over and check the place out, we have a half 28ft cage to train in which im looking forward to! Hopefully see you soon.


----------



## [email protected] Company (Oct 10, 2007)

Johnlodge83 said:


> From what Stuart has said Matt Bayes was going to fight k1 but now he wants to fight MMA so I guess he just hasnt changed the details on the website yet. The website for the site is being built at the mo but i'll let you know once its done. You should definitely come over and check the place out, we have a half 28ft cage to train in which im looking forward to! Hopefully see you soon.


Oh I see, nice one mate. Place sounds good, I'll defo come over and check it out.


----------



## West Fight Company (Oct 10, 2007)

www.fight-factory.co.uk has been updated to show you on the card now John. Fighting MMA.

Our sponsored fighter Denzil is now fighting K-1 at 70KG.


----------



## [email protected] Company (Oct 10, 2007)

Dennnnnnnnnnnnnnnnziiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiillllllllll!!

The man, the myth, the legend..


----------

